

Artificial intelligence experts sign openletter to protect mankind from machines - dimitrideag
http://www.cnet.com/news/artificial-intelligence-experts-sign-open-letter-to-protect-mankind-from-machines/

======
rndn
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8870456](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8870456)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8879182](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8879182)

